# piles



## JONKAZ (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi,just after some advice please,I'm currently 30 weeks pregnantwith dd2 and my piles have come back(had them after birth with dd1)just double checking I can use anusol?anything else I can do?its strange as not been constipated+try+drink plenty of water,many thanks kazx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Yes anusol is fine.

Keep it clean and see the doctor if it is very painful or bleeding.

It is the pressure on the pelvic vessels, so try and lay on your left side as much as possible to reduce the pressure.


----------



## JONKAZ (Sep 14, 2007)

Many thanksx


----------



## JONKAZ (Sep 14, 2007)

Sorry to bother you again...saw midwife yesterday and as you said she said to use anusol,however(tmi) the pile is sticking out like a hard grape,its very uncomfortable,I keep using cream+baths,will it calm down or is this it till end of pregnancy?!thanks againx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

You need to go and see your GP.

Can you put it back inside to reduce the pressure on it, or is that too painful.
It might need more treatment e.g. see a surgeon, if it is really painful or thrombosed.

It needs a doctor to examine it.


----------



## JONKAZ (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks for your quick reply,it can go back up abit but then just the same later. I've got a routine consultant app 2morrow as ivf would it b worth waiting till then+asking him?x


----------



## JONKAZ (Sep 14, 2007)

So sorry about the multiple messages I've just been to gp who examined me and has prescribed anusol suppositories+xyloproct cream,does this sound ok to use in pregnancy?bit worried about suppositories as never done them before!thanks againx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Anusol suppositories are fine to use. Xyloproct isn't licensed in pregnancy but can be used if considered essential and advised by your doctor. It contains a local anaesthetic and a low dose of mild steroid. These can be absorbed into the body to an extent after application to the skin/membranes however doses would be very low and highly unlikely to have any effect at all on baby.

Hope you get some relief from symptoms

Maz x


----------

